# your favorite soft plastic



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

hi everyone

just wondering what your favorite plastics are i havnt had much luck on them as yet but i have had more hits with the minnow smelt so this is my fav atm so whats yours?

cheers jayman


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

I've always scared up some flatties on the killer tomato "fish"

Last month, SWMBO and I were fishing together and I put a pumpkin seed on her line because I didn't want to spend too much time getting her fish off the hooks (she still wont handle them above water yet)

The fishing gods were mean to me that session as she outfished me


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Gulp turtleback worms. I get tense if i'm not using them


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

On the ocean I use Lunker City Slug-Go's in a variety of colours, but usually around the 6"-7" size. If the kingies are around, rarely will they pass them up. 
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Gulp 6 inch Sandworm in Camo colour... t's my 'go-to'... doesn't often let me down (like Rexona)


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

thanx for the reply's guys
interesting to see the different favorites

bent rods to you all

cheers jayman


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

Simon where do you buy your 6-7in Slug-go's


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2010)

For Bass, Gulp 3" Minnows (Pumpkinseed) - always reliable 8)


----------



## AdrianP (Oct 25, 2009)

Minnows in Nuclear Chicken have worked for flatties, wrasse and salmon. Smelt was fine for wrasse. Have only swapped recently from bait so not much to go by.

Adrian


----------



## Ratdog (May 29, 2009)

it really depends on what your targeting, but i love the gulp 3 inch minnow and the powerbait 3 inch minnow in smelt and watermelon.
The sand worm camo....how i love you so much ;-)


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Gulp and powerbait 3" minnow, 4" gulp turtle back, 2" powergrub, 2 & 3" gulp minnow grub and my old favourite 6" gulp worm not cut in 1/2 just the head cut off. When I used to be a bass fisho I loved the frogs and lizards across the surface


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry Kikid, I have been away.
I buy my Slug=Go's from the following website:

http://www.lunkercity.com/sg.html

Fantastic service and fast!

Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Snap Backs (just cant tear them) in clear when there on the chew, Gulp Nuke chook or Lime Tiger when they need a little more coaxing. In 5" shads. Given up on buying other plastics as I find these are the only ones that are consistent.


----------



## kikid (Dec 8, 2008)

simond11 said:


> Sorry Kikid, I have been away.
> I buy my Slug=Go's from the following website:
> 
> http://www.lunkercity.com/sg.html
> ...


More questions Simon - There is a serious amount of colors on the web site - what colours work best on kingies? Also which style of hook do you use?


----------



## Tablets (Oct 31, 2008)

Berkley 2" Gulp shrimps, or 3" Fry


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

awsome im starting to see a pattern here 
ill deff have to try some of the pumpkin seed as i dont have theese but do have most of the others

cheers jay


----------



## warren63 (Apr 16, 2009)

My go to sp used to be the squidgy bug now its the 2" gulp grub but lately all my success has been with the 2" sand worm.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

kikid said:


> simond11 said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Kikid, I have been away.
> ...


I also love the Sluggos for Kings- I go White, I'm sure other colors work, but white has been good for me.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

onemorecast said:


> kikid said:
> 
> 
> > simond11 said:
> ...


Kikid
Yes, there are a huge amounts of colours, but we have found that the lighter colours are preferred. The *Squid* colour has always been a winner, together with the greenie/bluey colours. Before you go and buy some, PM me.

Onemorecast
Funny you should say that. Because of the obscene amount of Slug-Gos I ordered last month, they decided to iclude a number of packets free. THey gave me two 7" in fiery red. My God! did they work on the kings. UNfortunately both have been ripped open. Whe I eventually finish my Slug-Go supply (probably in 10 years), I will order some in that colour.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

hi finally got my first fish on plastics was a 23cm moses perch i used a 3" pumpkin seed minnow in the brisbane river

cheers jay


----------



## Greybeard (Mar 17, 2008)

Agree with all the 3" gulp minnows and neris worms and banana prawns but after the popularity of the banana prawn berkley brought out the 3" gulp minnow in banana colour they are deadly.
Cheers Greybeard.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

Greybeard said:


> Agree with all the 3" gulp minnows and neris worms and banana prawns but after the popularity of the banana prawn berkley brought out the 3" gulp minnow in banana colour they are deadly.
> Cheers Greybeard.


hmmm dont think i have seen the banana colour will have to look out for them and give them a try

cheers jay


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

Gulp 3" minnows are a great allrounder sp. I've caught more fish on pumpkinseed 3" minnows than any other sp I've tried. They're a reliable go-to sp when in estuaries and rivers, but I get better results with brighter colours (nuclear chicken, etc) and larger sps (eg 5" or 7" jerk shads) when fishing offshore.


----------



## youngyaker (Jun 14, 2009)

mate, the gulp 3 inch minnow in pumpkinseed will not let you down best for bream and flathead got so many fish on them.

dane ;-)


----------



## flounderpounder (Jan 25, 2010)

has anyone had any success on those gulp peppered prawns and the copperhead color.
cheers jake


----------



## yakman1995 (Apr 9, 2010)

The nuke chooks work best for me, in 3" minnow, i have never swapped or wanted to, they are so consistent for salmon, flathead, snapper and pike.


----------



## shovelnoseshark (Mar 27, 2010)

im going to have to say smelt 3 inch minnow


----------

